# Spinning reels



## zogman

I think I may switch brands. I have been a Shimono fan for quite a while, however this past summer I had problems with a couple. First of all I don't want to spend alot of money (under $50 bucks).

What are your favorites brand and models? Because of some bad experience Diawa is out.


----------



## willythekid

I've never had much trouble with shimano, but 80% of my rods have abu garcia reels on them. you can get both the 300 and 500 series reels for under $50 most of the time. Those are both very nice quality for the money.
I've only had one problem with an abu reel, the spring for the bail went out.... gander gave me a brand new one without me having to have a receipt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I only used Shimano spinning reels and then I made a switch this year when I added more rods.

I added 3 Plueger Presidents (6725X and 6730X) and they are around $50, depends where you get them.

I would put them up against my $250 Shimano Sustain any day of the week. Wish I would've known about them sooner.


----------



## zogman

Thanks Chris. I'll be in Cabelas at noon tomorrow. We had great fishing last weekend at the Angle and the way the weather is should be the same this weekend.


----------



## Maverick

Chris Hustad said:


> I only used Shimano spinning reels and then I made a switch this year when I added more rods.
> 
> I added 3 Plueger Presidents (6725X and 6730X) and they are around $50, depends where you get them.
> 
> I would put them up against my $250 Shimano Sustain any day of the week. Wish I would've known about them sooner.


I'll second that post! I will only fish with Pflueger spinning reels! Nothing beats them for the price!


----------



## dukhntr

Since your on a $50 budget, I am no help. I fish alot for bass and fish as many tournaments as I can. I am a huge shimano guy. My favorite spinning reels are shimano sustains. They run about $249. The Stradic is awesome too, they are only like $129...


----------



## 94NDTA

For my river walleye rods, I use scheels elite rod/reel combos. PLUS! If they ever break, I just stop by scheels and exchange it.

The combos go anywhere from $50-$90, and I really like the feel of them.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I say spend the money and get good equipment. I like the Quantum Energy PTi-A reels, with St. Croix rods. Shimano reels are smooth as well. But I definitely think you get what you pay for with fishing equipment.


----------



## ruger1

Chris, you obviously are happy with the Pflueger. Do the 6725 and 6730 hold enough line capicity for you? They seem to run smaller line capicities for the number delination compared to other brands.

In the Pflueger, I'd be looking at least the 6735. More likely the 6740. We use our gear down in the gulf on Snook and Redfish as well as up here on big Walleye and Pike. It's a little on the light side for the Snook and Redfish. Very fun though.

I've been looking at the Cabelas ZX Tournement Spinning reels. They seem to be a decent reel for the price.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

ruger1 said:


> Chris, you obviously are happy with the Pflueger. Do the 6725 and 6730 hold enough line capicity for you? They seem to run smaller line capicities for the number delination compared to other brands.
> 
> In the Pflueger, I'd be looking at least the 6735. More likely the 6740. We use our gear down in the gulf on Snook and Redfish as well as up here on big Walleye and Pike. It's a little on the light side for the Snook and Redfish. Very fun though.
> 
> I've been looking at the Cabelas ZX Tournement Spinning reels. They seem to be a decent reel for the price.


I like to use lighter equipment, just for the feel of it. I haven't had any issues but I do re-spool often. I run either fireline or mono on mine.

And my opinions still haven't changed on those pfluegers, they're awesome.


----------



## tadpole

I have Okuma, Quantum, Penn, Shimano, Daiwa, Team Diawa, Mitchell, Pflueger, Abu Garcia and some that are no longer made. What I would look for are reels with the larger faced spools, not for the line holding capability, but for the casting ease and distance. It appears to be a new trend or one that tried to start and maybe not caught on yet. My overall preference is 1. *Pflueger*, I have had these for about 2 years and are probably the best reels I have ever put my hands on. 2 is the *Quantum or Mitchell* and not necessarily in any order, I think both are good solid reels with no memorable problems. The only reason I mention the Pflueger, it is out of your price range, but not by much, and they are great tools.


----------



## zogman

I did the Pfluegers. Cann't wait for ice out.


----------



## birdog105

I had the same experience, my Sedona only lasted 2 yrs before it statrted vibrating a bit... its hardly noticeable but annoying none the less. I picked up a Diawa Regal Xi, I'm going to see how they treat me.


----------



## Maverick

ruger1 said:


> Chris, you obviously are happy with the Pflueger. Do the 6725 and 6730 hold enough line capicity for you? They seem to run smaller line capicities for the number delination compared to other brands.
> 
> In the Pflueger, I'd be looking at least the 6735. More likely the 6740. We use our gear down in the gulf on Snook and Redfish as well as up here on big Walleye and Pike. It's a little on the light side for the Snook and Redfish. Very fun though.
> 
> I've been looking at the Cabelas ZX Tournement Spinning reels. They seem to be a decent reel for the price.


You would want to look more into the Medalist 6040 from Pfluger. A step up from the President in size. I love mine for our pike lakes. I bet it would be perfect for Red's!
I currently have the Trion 4725GX ( which was my first and still favorite for eyes), President 6025.....which I love! Medalist 6040 for pike and musky's. I love evey minute of all of them.


----------

